
Larry Ellison Is Hosting a Fundraiser for Donald Trump - ianmobbs
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/2/12/21135722/larry-ellison-donald-trump-fundraiser
======
almost_usual
It’s interesting to endorse a climate change denier while sitting on the board
of Tesla... Larry Ellison extracting money from environmentalists and donating
it to Donald Trump..

[https://ir.tesla.com/board-directors/larry-
ellison](https://ir.tesla.com/board-directors/larry-ellison)

~~~
enjoyyourlife
Tesla isn't about climate change...

~~~
almost_usual
What? Have any sources where Elon Musk said he started the company for the
“hell of it”?

[https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-dumbest-
experiment...](https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-dumbest-
experiment-2018-9?op=1)

------
dvhh
That is a great reason for tech minded people to vote democrat

~~~
oyra
Tech or any other minded people should use their own brain to make a decision.

btw. voting for 'democrat' in US nowadays means voting for socialism. One can
certainly do that, but one may want to read a book or two to learn what
socialism is.

~~~
amanaplanacanal
Don’t confuse socialism as practiced in the USSR and its satellites with the
“democratic socialism” practiced in Scandinavia, just because they have some
of the same words in their name.

~~~
oyra
what exactly make you think american 'socialism' takes scandinalian form? who
is going to drive that change? current 'democrat' leadership is disgusting,
brainless, corrupted, to say the least, and they aren't going anywhere unless
true liberals (in its original meaning) get rid of them first.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
your comments are just trolling and not adding to the conversation. Perhaps
you could give specific problems and behaviors of the leadership with
problems. Who are these people,what did they do that was brainless and
corrupt.

------
almost_usual
Strange this was flagged.

